# Bankleitzahl automatisch der Bank zuordnen



## nico_arndt (17. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte wenn ich im Textfeld eine Bankleitzahl eingebe das er automatisch das Kreditinstitut im nächsten Textfeld einträgt, die Banken und Bankleitzahlen stehen in der mySQL Datenbank

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. März 2005)

Du müsstest die Banken und Bankleitzahlen in JS verfügbar machen, z.B. in einem Array... dann kannst du den Array durchsuchen und das entsprechende Ergebnis ausgeben.


----------

